# Best option when shipping to Italy?



## krem1234 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all - I've done some reading but a lot of what I've found is several years old or older. It mostly seems like a question of FedEx vs. DHL, I've never had problems with FedEx living in Russia (or elsewhere), but I found a few complaints online from those living in Italy. DHL seems to be the best but also the most expensive.

I really only care about reliability (especially as I would only be shipping stuff to myself maybe twice a year I'm not concerned about the cost), UPS I stopped using even in the US as they were always late and always had excuses, and I've come across enough stories about people not receiving mail with the Italian Post that I wouldn't use USPS (I had the same problems in Russia).

Curious about other people's experiences and opinions.

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Of the companies you've listed the only ones Amazon uses are

The post office and UPS. Does that mean anything? Well they're both good enough for the largest online retailer.


----------



## krem1234 (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think I would go by what's "good enough" for Amazon (or any other company). Those options are cheap over reliable, especially when talking about the post office and foreign countries with notoriously poor postal systems.



NickZ said:


> Of the companies you've listed the only ones Amazon uses are
> 
> The post office and UPS. Does that mean anything? Well they're both good enough for the largest online retailer.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

SDA (post office here) can be a bit hit and miss when I've had Amazon deliveries here. For us it seems to depend on which driver is doing the route that day. Min you we do live rural and it’s not an easy house to find. UPS have delivered here twice and been great both times.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

SDA comes here at times multiple times a week. Never a problem.

The actual post office never a problem. He'll actually make multiple delivery attempts during the day if I don't answer the door.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

We have a Fed Ex one block down in our Italian city and we use it to ship to US. No problem. Works good.


----------



## krem1234 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just some info for anyone living in the Palermo area - I checked reviews, they're glowing for FedEx, and pretty horrible for DHL - just FYI. FedEx is also cheaper than DHL.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

krem1234 said:


> Just some info for anyone living in the Palermo area - I checked reviews, they're glowing for FedEx, and pretty horrible for DHL - just FYI. FedEx is also cheaper than DHL.


Shipping from the UK I always use the DPD network which at this end is BRT. I have not had any issues and they are by far the cheapest. DHL I wouldnt touch with yours, and Fedex I would imagine from the US is the best but certainly from the UK is ridiculous prices. I am in Palermo area as well!

Kenzo


----------

